# scroll bar farbe ändern ??



## Jimbo2001 (2. September 2001)

hmm wie kann ich die scroolbar farbe ändern so wie hier im board ???

geht das nur mit java oder auch anders ??

thx


----------



## Quentin (2. September 2001)

GRRRR :[ knurr....

erst suchen, dann fragen.... wie oft denn noch? ;(( ;((

schau doch mal ins CSS-forum, da gibts diese frage schon des öfteren... (wenns noch fragen gibt ==> dort weiterschreiben)

danke.....


(sorry für meinen ton, aber genau die frage regt mich immer wieder auf!)

-closed-


----------

